# Hack - Nintendo DS Browser (E) Cracked (Triforce)



## shaunj66 (Nov 12, 2006)

*TypeÂ*

ROM Hack



*GameÂ*

Nintendo DS Browser 



*Original RegionÂ*

Europe



*Release GroupÂ*

Triforce



*FilenameÂ*

tf-odsc.zip



*View NFO
Â*



Click here














*Staff NotesÂ*
Triforce have done the unimaginable, and have hacked the Nintendo DS browser ROM to utilise the M3 Adapter or Supercard's internal RAM in place of the official Nintendo RAM expansion pak. *Please note that the hack still requires the Opera browser to be run from a Slot-1 device.* 2 BDF patches are included in the .zip, one for either the M3 or SC. EXE files have been removed from the .zip for security reasons, you need the bspatch utility.


----------



## adamg (Nov 12, 2006)

why did they even bother releasing this rubbish, absolutely useless unless you got a slot 1 + 2 flash device


----------



## jelbo (Nov 12, 2006)

PassMe's, Passcards, SuperKeys and the like won't work. You need a slot-1 flashcard like DS-Xtreme and a slot-2 flashcard with RAM: only M3 and SuperCard are supported. SC Lite Rumble dropped the RAM and isn't supported. Just thought I'd type it up since it's constantly asked


----------



## fischju_original (Nov 12, 2006)

no go for m3 pro, right?


----------



## djgarf (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(adamg @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> why did they even bother releasing this rubbish, absolutely useless unless you got a slot 1 + 2 flash device



stfu

just because it's no use to you it will be of use to loads of other people so keep your lame comments to yourself


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 12, 2006)

ummm instructions?


----------



## Deusmecha (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(adamg @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > why did they even bother releasing this rubbish, absolutely useless unless you got a slot 1 + 2 flash device
> ...




Yeah. Those 4 or 5 people in the world will really enjoy this. >_>;


----------



## jelbo (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> ummm instructions?


here


----------



## adamg (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Deusmecha @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(djgarf @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(adamg @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## TheVirus (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree, it is fairly pointless. But for those that do have DS-X and M3 will be happy. Those that don't will be better off buying the actual hardware.


----------



## Teun (Nov 12, 2006)

It is a great step, who knows what will come next?

Although I already bought the damn thing..


----------



## Monkey01 (Nov 12, 2006)

To adamg&some others: Why are you people so fucking negative about it, okay you don't have both a slot1 and a slot2 device, so what, some people do and even if it's only like 4 or 5 people, how does it harm you?
And besides, the coming of Slot1 cartridges has only just begun, I'm pretty sure that if Acecard and the new MicroNinja's arive many more people will get Slot1 cartridges even if they already have a M3 or Supercard.
But I don't really see the point in pissing the patch of, just because it's not for you. :S


----------



## GBAer (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> why did they even bother releasing this rubbish, absolutely useless unless you got a slot 1 + 2 flash device



I agree with you 100% same goes for PSP releases, fucken usless unless you have a PSP, same for PS2 GC and Xbox releases... which are also fucken usless unless you have the console to play them on, so why do they even bother...


----------



## TheVirus (Nov 12, 2006)

I have an M3 mini SD, I don't plan on getting anything else unless there are some better features, plus those options are too expensive. I'm not saying this is a useless release, far from that, but I think a lot of people are getting their hopes up.


----------



## Crass (Nov 12, 2006)

Just dump Final Fantasy 3 (U) ALREADY!!!!!! Jeeesh!


----------



## dryan (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(GBAer @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah because that is totally the same situation rite??????????


----------



## Helmut (Nov 12, 2006)

It has some interest for the dev scene, so please, keep your comment for you. And djgarf pointed all you had to know.


----------



## GexX2 (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(dryan @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(GBAer @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


I think I caught the sarcasm in the first quote, but the second one I'm not sure :\


----------



## Calogero91 (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Crass @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> Just dump Final Fantasy 3 (U) ALREADY!!!!!! Jeeesh!



This guy has the right attitude, please wheres our Final Fantasy 3 (U) :'(


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 12, 2006)

*M3 Hack version:*

DS-Xtreme + M3 SD Standard = Works
DS-Xtreme + M3 Lite = Works
DSLink + M3 SD Standard = Works 
DSLink + M3 Lite = Works 
NinjaDS + M3 SD Standard = Doesn't boot
NinjaDS + M3 Lite = Doesn't boot

*Supercard Hack version:*

DS-Xtreme + SC SD Standard = Works
DS-Xtreme + SC Lite = Works
DS-Xtreme + SC Lite Rumble = RAM Pak not detected
DSLink + SC SD Standard = Works 
DSLink + SC Lite = Works 
DSLink + SC Rumble = RAM Pak not detected
NinjaDS + SC SD Standard = Doesn't boot
NinjaDS + SC Lite = Doesn't boot
NinjaDS + SC Rumble = Doesn't boot


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(sonicstorm @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Crass @ Nov 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Just dump Final Fantasy 3 (U) ALREADY!!!!!! Jeeesh!
> ...


MAYBE IT ISN'T OUT IN STORES YET!   11/14 is the release day, it is sunday the 12th.
How the heck are they supposed to dump it if they don't have it?  Stop whining.  There are plenty of good new games out, phoenix wright 2, kirby, yoshi, digimon world, hell, even frogger, play one of them or an old game while you wait, impatient leeches.

Meh, I have a G6, wish they had patched it for that too... but then again, with the wii out I won't need this anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Besides, I already own the real cart and ram expansion >_>


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 12, 2006)

If it works for you, use it. If it doesn't, please go cry about it somewhere else, or perhaps pray that a decent browser is developed soon. KTHXBAI!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 12, 2006)

too bad, really wanted to see if it works better then the PSP browser.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> MAYBE IT ISN'T OUT IN STORES YET!Â  11/14 is the release day, it is sunday the 12th.
> How the heck are they supposed to dump it if they don't have it?Â Stop whining.Â There are plenty of good new games out, phoenix wright 2, kirby, yoshi, digimon world, hell, even frogger, play one of them or an old game while you wait, impatient leeches.
> 
> Meh, I have a G6, wish they had patched it for that too... but then again, with the wii out I won't need this anyway.
> ...



Actually, rom dumps are usually released several days on the net before the actual release date. Stores and certain organizations receive the games in advance and the people behind the scenes actually dump these, so it's definitly a possiblity. Yoshi's Island DS, Digimon World DS = W00TNESS!


----------



## corsegers (Nov 12, 2006)

OMGAAAWD i'm using the intrenets right now without the m3 and ds-x

why use your ds for browsing xD i got crappy reviews annyway

but good for you man i couldn't do it


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Nov 12, 2006)

however this does prove that its possible, and maybe the supercard/m3 team can do something that will let it run from somewhere else, maybe a loader that loads it into the download play ram then boots it with sc/m3 ram free


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Nov 12 2006, 07:03 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What about tony hawk?  FF5?  Several games are NOT released ahead of time, and with all the hyppe, I bet square only sent the game to the most trusted reviewers.


----------



## Legoblokje (Nov 12, 2006)

yeah

its works on desmume lol cannot connect its works hehehe


----------



## bunsy (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Devil_Spawn @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> however this does prove that its possible, and maybe the supercard/m3 team can do something that will let it run from somewhere else, maybe a loader that loads it into the download play ram then boots it with sc/m3 ram free



That area of RAM is too small to hold the entire browser with its graphics and everything else.


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(bunsy @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Devil_Spawn @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > however this does prove that its possible, and maybe the supercard/m3 team can do something that will let it run from somewhere else, maybe a loader that loads it into the download play ram then boots it with sc/m3 ram free
> ...


are you sure, im sure ive seen download play demos over 6mb, or maybe im going mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wow 130 users reading this topic


----------



## Hitto (Nov 12, 2006)

You know what the saddest thing is? People who bother to reply "I don't care".

Hey, haters, how about you fuck off? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(see? I'm asking nicely)


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 12, 2006)

For those who are griping about this or *any* dump that has been or yet to be released, and can't show an ounce of patience, just a quick reminder:

*How much are you paying for these dumps again?*

Just remember that in the future. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## deathspawn999 (Nov 12, 2006)

hell, i dont have an m3 or the other thing, and i still think this is awesome. while the browser may not interest me all that much, the fact that they got the extra ram to work DOES interest me, and should interest all of you whiny bitches. this means that they should be able to get the games down the road that require the extra ram to work with current hardware. A+ guys.


----------



## pte (Nov 12, 2006)

Is the SC/M3 RAM faster than the RAM in the retail cart? Could someone with a DSLink or DS-X try it out?


----------



## dryan (Nov 12, 2006)

This should be nuked for being useless crap tbqh


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(dryan @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> This should be nuked for being useless crap tbqh



Yes, it should. Along with it, any other game or app _you_ don't happen to like either.


----------



## dryan (Nov 12, 2006)

I quite like the browser. I was referring to the "crack" that doesn't work for 99.9999% of people.


----------



## Entwinedwithsick (Nov 12, 2006)

wah wah wah I can't use this this sucks.  There is NO Reason to nuke.  With the right hardware it works, if you can't afford that hardware it isn't this release groups fault.  Quit your bitching.

The technical aspect of this is pretty interesting, I don't care if I can't use it (flashme and G6 Lite setup for me..) its interesting that they got this to work at all.


----------



## dryan (Nov 12, 2006)

I am going to release an xbox360 game that requires two modchips hope this helps


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(dryan @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> I am going to release an xbox360 game that requires two modchips hope this helps



Actually, I'd like to see you release _anything_, and if possible, something better than the browser hack that has transpired here. I mean, if it can be done better, than do it, right?


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(CacheSyntax @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dryan @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to release an xbox360 game that requires two modchips hope this helps
> ...



Indeed, talk is cheap. Anyone can talk the talk, but lets see em walk the walk...


----------



## Entwinedwithsick (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(CacheSyntax @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dryan @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to release an xbox360 game that requires two modchips hope this helps
> ...



Chances are if he can't grasp why this hack had to be done this way he probably had someone turn on his computer for him.  The only thing he releases is diarrhea from the mouth any time he speaks.


----------



## dualscreenman (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh well.. DSLinux for teh win it seems...


----------



## dryan (Nov 12, 2006)

I can release "cracks" that don't work too but I'd be too embarrassed to actually do it.


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Entwinedwithsickness @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(CacheSyntax @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dryan @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> ...



Awesome second post. Though I'm new here myself, I welcome you.


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(dryan @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> I can release "cracks" that don't work too but I'd be too embarrassed to actually do it.




Read the thread from the beginning. You'll see that it works.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(dryan @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> I am going to release an xbox360 game that requires two modchips hope this helps


*Takes the bait* (wow, I must be really bored this evening)

You seem to forget, the original DS Browser requires a cart in each slot. It's not the people who've cracked the ROM being a pain-in-the-ass, the "game" was _made_ this way. If you insist on throwing your toys out of the pram then blame Opera for making the browser with a separate cart.

Besides, the fact that they've proved it's possible to get separate RAM cart titles to work with a different RAM cart at all is amazing. Nice one guys


----------



## dryan (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok then. I can release cracks that are so rediculously inconvenient to use that noone will use them but I would be too embarrassed to actually do it.


----------



## pottageb (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I am going to release an xbox360 game that requires two modchips hope this helps



PMSLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## INTERNETS (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Nov 12 2006, 08:11 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you two completely misunderstood Dryan. He makes a good point. This shouldn't be nuked, but it shouldn't be considered, in any way, numbered or non-numbered.


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(adamg @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> why did they even bother releasing this rubbish, absolutely useless unless you got a slot 1 + 2 flash device



By your logic, why do people dump NDS games? They're absolutely useless unless you have a slot1 or a slot2 flash device. Without one you CANNOT even play the game!!1! Totally USELESS I SAY! (or not)


----------



## tyasawa (Nov 12, 2006)

you know my first reaction was.. "OMG who the hell is so smart being able to crack ds browser, i wont even give my time to even thing about doing something like this..."






; so i dont understand why some ppl do not show any respect..

hum.. another reason to get slot 1 flashcard... microninja looks nice


----------



## sandreezy (Nov 12, 2006)

to all the haters. who cares if you cant use it. the 4 or 5 people who can probably will, and later, when you get a slot one, im sure youll mess with it too. all this does is show that the community and dev scene is alive and pumpin, and that is a damn good thing.


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Entwinedwithsickness @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> wah wah wah I can't use this this sucks.Â There is NO Reason to nuke.Â With the right hardware it works, if you can't afford that hardware it isn't this release groups fault.Â Quit your bitching.
> 
> The technical aspect of this is pretty interesting, I don't care if I can't use it (flashme and G6 Lite setup for me..) its interesting that they got this to work at all.



Here here.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 12, 2006)

This is really great. As someone said before, the original NDS browser was made with something required in both slots, so being able to replace them is really great. This is useful for all those with an extra SC or M3 lying around once they've switched to a slot 1 device.

Great work guys!


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think most people aren't stepping back and looking at the big picture. Psyfira has the right idea and said it best. 

The point is that you don't need to by a RAM expansion if you already own a Slot 2 device, at least that's the proof of concept. Sure, this is only good for Opera *now*, but in the future what if the cart is required for other games? There you go. No need to buy that RAM expansion because you already have one!


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(dryan @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> I can release "cracks" that don't work too but I'd be too embarrassed to actually do it.



Well, your crack is just your buttcrack so don't even bother.


----------



## peachykean (Nov 12, 2006)

Exelent.  This totaly revives the thought of getting this to work with the supercard and M3's nds+gba link functions.  That's really super kick ass.

To anyone who's actually got this working, as I havn't read much into it, is the RAM rom a .gba or .nds type file?  If it's .gba, has anyone tried to boot it using just the supercard or M3's nds+gba link function?

I know it's a long shot, and someone's probably allready tried this (prolly triforce too) but I was just wondering hopefully.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> I think you two completely misunderstood Dryan. He makes a good point. This shouldn't be nuked, but it shouldn't be considered, in any way, numbered or non-numbered.


Just because it can't be run on a flashcart? I hate to point this out, but there are a lot of ROMs that don't run on flashcarts. At all. That's why Patches exist. 

So are you saying we should ditch each of those ROMs too?

A ROM is a copy of a game and that's exactly what you've got. Stop whining.


----------



## Marvz (Nov 12, 2006)

Why are people giving negative comments in the first place? 

If you can't use, then move on. Do you need to say anymore else?

There are a number of useless ROMs that are cracked out there like. Cracking a Datel Max Media Launcher or a Passcard 3. No one said anything about it.

This ROM is numbered only because of the fact that there are still people who could use this.


----------



## jeklnoo (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(peachykean @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> To anyone who's actually got this working, as I havn't read much into it, is the RAM rom a .gba or .nds type file?Â If it's .gba, has anyone tried to boot it using just the supercard or M3's nds+gba link function?



No, and you're an idiot. That's like asking "would it work if someone dumps the rumble cart ROM and loads it on my m3?" It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## NoNameFace (Nov 12, 2006)

i use a dslink and a m3-cf.. 
when i tried to browse a site, i got Interneal Communication Error all the time...
anyone has the same problem ?


----------



## Slipurson (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(GBAer @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah and same goes for PC releases.. you like need a PC to play Pc releases  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is great to see that the teams are managing to hack these things.. if yu dont like it.. leave it.. as simple as that.. its not their fault that some of you cant afford both a slot1 AND slot2 solution  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gotta test this and then i am just awaiting FF3 and some Ventrilo client for DS


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Marvz @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> This ROM is numbered only because of the fact that there are still people who could use this.



Did I miss something. What Triforce released is a patch, not a rom which would be numbered.

Btw, kudos to Triforce, though I cannot use it


----------



## Slipurson (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(jeklnoo @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(peachykean @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > To anyone who's actually got this working, as I havn't read much into it, is the RAM rom a .gba or .nds type file?  If it's .gba, has anyone tried to boot it using just the supercard or M3's nds+gba link function?
> ...




it is not like the RAMpack that comes with the browser has some mechanical functions in it.. so the question is quite right to ask.. tho i dont know if/how it would work


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 12, 2006)

Not what I expected, but very nice anyway. Now, how long until we see one that works from M3/Supercard alone?

From what I know, SC and M3 have 32 MB. 16 MB are used for SD/CF reading, leaving 16 MB used for other stuff. Now, the official RAM cart is 8 MB, yes? And the Browser ROM is 8 MB too. Works out perfectly, just load the Browser into RAM and use the remaining 8 MB as the "RAM pack".

The only problem I can see is bandwitdh, but in any case, this hack here is a great step in making this browser and any future software that may require additional RAM work on flashcards.


----------



## INTERNETS (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(CacheSyntax @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE([M) said:
> ...



You're kidding me.

The RAM cart is made by Opera, for the Opera browser. You actually think anybody would use a third-party RAM pack for their game?

Ugh.


----------



## lonster (Nov 12, 2006)

this release wont work with ds link and supercard  because when you turn on power holding select  ds link does not show up in the slot 1 box  it just says  there is no ds card inserted and if you  try to put the supercard in after ds link is booted  if just resets the system and boots supercard


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 12, 2006)

I ordered a DS-X 3 or so days ago and get on now to be greeted to this. Nice work guys! I'll be sure to toy around with the browser once the cart arrives.

EDIT: Did you know words are easier to read when they are in the proper order? I didn't.


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 12, 2006)

INTERNETS said:


> CacheSyntax said:
> 
> 
> > INTERNETS said:
> ...



Wow. Again, you're missing the big picture. If in the future it's required to have extra RAM to play games (like N64 RAM pack) then the proof of concept is that you have that RAM in a slot 2 solution already, without having to buy such an upgrade later on. I never insinuated that in the future, the Opera RAM cart would be required to play those games that possibly requires that extra RAM.

Again, I'm saying this is a *proof of concept*, nothing more.


----------



## bunsy (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> Not what I expected, but very nice anyway. Now, how long until we see one that works from M3/Supercard alone?
> 
> From what I know, SC and M3 have 32 MB. 16 MB are used for SD/CF reading, leaving 16 MB used for other stuff. *Now, the official RAM cart is 8 MB, yes?* And the Browser ROM is 8 MB too. Works out perfectly, just load the Browser into RAM and use the remaining 8 MB as the "RAM pack".
> 
> The only problem I can see is bandwitdh, but in any case, this hack here is a great step in making this browser and any future software that may require additional RAM work on flashcards.



The RAM-pack contains 32 megabytes. To run this from a single slot-2 solution you'd need to keep the entire opera ROM in memory while still allowing the program access to its expected 32 megs of writable space.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 12, 2006)

ooh flamebait.

Well personally I was just devastated when darkfader released the first prototype passme pictures and the metroid hack: I mean all that effort I and I can not play roms. I remember thinking this obviously will never amount to anything.....

Despite the fact I can not run it by virtue of the fact I own none of the hardware needed I say kudos to Triforce, it is true hacks like this that make me glad I spend the time following the goings on of the DS flash carts.

For what it is worth I also offer my apologies on behalf of collection of fuckweed that seemed to have sprung up all of a sudden.


----------



## bullet007 (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> *M3 Hack version:*
> 
> DS-Xtreme + M3 SD Standard = Works
> DS-Xtreme + M3 Lite = Works
> ...



Also, add this under M3 Hack version:

Ninjapass + M3 SD = Works


Reguarding nuking this, WHY?

This is a really good hack (probably something that most of us would not be able to do)

Honestly, this wonderful hack should not be nuked just because a majority of the people cannot run it (its not the coders fault that you dont have the necessary hardware to run it)

I, for one, vote AGAINST nuking this hack.


----------



## XmemphistoX (Nov 12, 2006)

Awesome hack.  If more apps start needing the ram expansion, which cart slot 2 cart should I get.  I already have the DS-X


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2006)

INTERNETS said:


> CacheSyntax said:
> 
> 
> > INTERNETS said:
> ...



No, you don't get it, he said that if a game... say ff7, were released and needed a ram pac to work, which was made and packaged by squareenix, the rom could be hacked so you could use a slot one cart and your slot two cart and make it work.


----------



## ateam (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Slipurson @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(jeklnoo @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(peachykean @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> ...



The RAM pack, in fact, DOES have "mechanical functions."  Do you know what the acronym RAM stands for?  It stands for "random access memory."  This memory is needed by Opera to handle rendering and such.


----------



## bollocks (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(XmemphistoX @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> Awesome hack.Â If more apps start needing the ram expansion, which cart slot 2 cart should I get.Â I already have the DS-X


Well, the M3 has faster RAM than the Supercard (so it _may_ be better for the browser or any future commercial apps/games using the expansion, although I haven't tested this and I have no idea if the speed of the slot2 card's RAM has any bearing on the browser's performance), but the Supercard only uses half of its 32MB RAM for I/O in DS mode (so homebrew apps can use the other 16MB - the M3 uses the whole 32 for I/O, so homebrew can either use the extra RAM or read/write the flash card, but not both).

So, as far as I'm aware, if you want to run commercial stuff using the RAM expansion you're probably better off getting an M3, but for homebrew you're probably better off with the Supercard. Something like that, anyway.


----------



## shado blackstar (Nov 12, 2006)

Awesome awesome! I wasn't expecting this quite yet.

Any plans for a G6 version in the near future?


----------



## m2pt5 (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(bunsy @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> The RAM-pack contains 32 megabytes.


The RAM pack contains 10 megabytes, not 32.

If it had 32, it wouldn't work for the SC at all, since it would only be able to use 16.


----------



## Pundan (Nov 12, 2006)

Man, I can't understand how people can be so fucking ignorant. All, I've been hearing the last days are people complaining about that FF III hasn't been dumped yet. And now this.

I don't own either an M3 or SC but I'm so impressed that they actually pulled this one off! Well, sure you're not interested in this. But why the fuck do you guys take your precious time to reply to this topic telling people about your lack of interest? All you haters in here are exactly the kind of people that ruins for everyone else, I seriously hope someone higher up is blocking you from IRC and this site.


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 12, 2006)

Very nice! Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## Hitto (Nov 13, 2006)

There *have* been a lot of negative comments, as of lately. This place is filled more and more with obviously *very* young people who can't even give props where they are due.
Even though I don't use two flashcarts - hell I even bought the damn browser - twice - this is a crack of huge proportions, if only the whiney asshats would understand.

Maybe they're jealous because they can't code for shit.


----------



## 754boy (Nov 13, 2006)

Well I own an SC but too bad I don't have a slot 1 device too. Honestly it would be easier and cheaper to just import the damned thing. Props to Triforce for cracking it though. Maybe we'll soon see a slot 2 solution.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> There *have* been a lot of negative comments, as of lately. This place is riddle by people who can't even give props where they are due.
> Even though I don't use two flashcarts - hell I even bought the damn browser - twice - this is a crack of huge proportions, if only the whiney asshats would understand.
> 
> Maybe they're jealous because they can't code for shit.



héhé, Yeah i bought the ds browser also twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for my lite and for my old phat ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The pulled one hell of a job on that, hats of for triforce!

I can't code, i'm not jaloous (ok i'm jalous of ppl that can code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ah well this show again how sick human nature is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway : off to code some code to get more sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10 rem sleepcode
20 if sleep = 0 then goto 50 else goto 30
30 if sleep = < then 10 goto 50 else goto 40
40 if sleep = > then 50 goto 70 else goto 50
50 print "ZzzzZzzZZzz"
60 goto 80
70 print "PARTY!!!"
80 end

(Ok even my basic gwbasic coding is bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , maybe i should have used Clipper winter 85 or Clipper Summer 87 ... Nevermind those are dbase language based compilers! )


----------



## Hunter (Nov 13, 2006)

*this or any other topic is not a topic for discussing when the fuck Final Fantasy III is coming out.*

keep this on topic. and keep the flaming down to a minimum 1st and only warning for all of you. if your unable to read this. then you shouldnt even been reasing the forums.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 13, 2006)

The also shouldn't been reading the forums aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(héhé, just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Mr.squeeks (Nov 13, 2006)

Well my hats off to them for pulling this off. Regardless of how useful, or useless you think this hack is, be impressed with the thought and hard work that must have gone in to it. Who knows what this will enable someone else to do in the future.

Well at least I have an M3 and my DS-X should be here next week. It will be fun to try this out.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm very impressed at this hack...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I already own a M3 CF. Now just waiting for all the slot-1 cards to roll in... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















  Triforce


----------



## Alexeh (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Mr.squeeks @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> Well my hats off to them for pulling this off. Regardless of how useful, or useless you think this hack is, be impressed with the thought and hard work that must have gone in to it. Who knows what this will enable someone else to do in the future.
> 
> Well at least I have an M3 and my DS-X should be here next week. It will be fun to try this out.




This was just what I was going to post now.


----------



## lookout (Nov 13, 2006)

Agree, it best we should thank to those Nintendo DS Browser -CRACKED- 
who make it work...


----------



## kobewan (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Hunter @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> *this or any other topic is not a topic for discussing when the fuck Final Fantasy III is coming out.*
> 
> keep this on topic. and keep the flaming down to a minimum 1st and only warning for all of you. if your unable to read this. then you shouldnt even been reading the forums.



Awesome, thank you for that. I don't want to trudge through another six pages of crap.

The question was asked before but not answered, so I'll ask again : Does using this hack make the browser run any faster than the retail RAM pack? There was some hope that the retail browser ran so slow because of really crappy RAM, although I doubt that this will make it run any faster.

The RAM pack is 10 MB, so I suppose that it is possible that M3/SC team release some sort of official patch based on this to get it to work using only a Slot-2 cart. Don't get your hopes up though, I doubt this is a very high priority for them. Also, the reason that this doesn't work on the G6 is that the DSLinux team hasn't hacked it to be able to use its RAM, since it has so little homebrew application. Things may get better for if they finally release the real fatlib source for it.


----------



## Trune (Nov 13, 2006)

Most reviews said the Browser was  POS anyways, it's not like it matters.

I guess I was just let down by the fact that the GBATemp news post goes "Works on Supercard!!!" and then you find out the irony..
*Sticks to using his browser on the PC*


----------



## Tamyu (Nov 13, 2006)

I`m quite pleased with this - But no, I can`t use it at this time. However, it gives me a good excuse to buy a slot 1 device.

Personally, I see it as a quite amazing feat. They`ve managed to make something work which didn`t seem to have a chance at working. Why bash their efforts just because YOU can`t use it. 

For me, I have no plans to actually buy the browser - it seems a waste as I would hardly ever use it... But it would be nice to be out and have the ability to get online at almost any wi-fi point without having to bring my laptop along. But I don`t see the need enough to pay for it. However, as I CAN use a slot 1 device for MORE than just that, the price would be justified.

Seriously though, for something everyone gave up on as a virtually lost cause, it`s an amazing feat.


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 13, 2006)

shadowboy said:


> INTERNETS said:
> 
> 
> > CacheSyntax said:
> ...



Thank you. Exactly my point.


----------



## faceless (Nov 13, 2006)

impressive hack... i can't believe people are bitching...


----------



## xxmadxx (Nov 13, 2006)

now this is indeed some exciting news .

i know the little kids might have a hard time figuring out what this means but they should be off to bed soon anyways tomorrow is a school day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( here is a hint if a company makes a game that needs you to buy a ram expansion cart .... YOU WONT NEED TO! because a hack HAS ALREADY BEEN FIGURED OUT! or can be figured out .)  i think that was enough of a hint . but this has already been posted.

for the people saying this is useless should be nuked etc... please didn't your mother ever teach you if you have nothing nice to say dont say anything at all?

like it has been said before just cause you don't like this or cant use it does not mean its useless . plenty of other people can and will use this. hell can you imagine what this could do for homebrew?????????  to be able to use the extra space on your flashcart for ram?. things like video playback, mp3 etc
ever think of how nice it would be to run something like milkdrop on your ds while listening to music? might not be possible but who knows . 

i say cheers and good job to the folks behind this and keep it up !


----------



## tshu (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, this was unexpected. I really wish I had a slot 1 card as well now...


----------



## shado blackstar (Nov 13, 2006)

CacheSyntax said:


> shadowboy said:
> 
> 
> > INTERNETS said:
> ...



If I may, I'd like to ask just one question...

Why in hell would the DS need more RAM to run FFVII? At least, assuming it's a port, and they don't redo the whole game with high-res textures, complex rendered cutscenes, a much better audio quality, and, well, +10 everything.


----------



## bay0man (Nov 13, 2006)

why trirforce use son ugly language in nfo file. www fags.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( i downlaodsz roms form chinese www page!! they make lots of money.. also this hack suckssss. i should run on standard nintendo ds but it reuqesitres slot-1 solutoin which means itsucks badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mean if you say you are beep then you are itself are beep lolz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 triforc if you are so hot ass hackers why dont you amke this run on standard gameboy lolz.. you sucks. i know it scene dudes sucks coz they canat hack like chinese hackers unless striforce is chacker and then they're cool but they're probably not becoz they're not at chinese www page!!!


----------



## bay0man (Nov 13, 2006)

why not to say something aagainst scene(bitch). wihtout scene we would have all roms what we want and not to wait scene dudes to put it into chienese www page. at least i have  no srespekt to scene becoz they make ufn of me and i like www pages from china. fserve 4 life! #gbatemp is best warez way. downloadz fshould be free


----------



## shinzo (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a Supercard SD Nintendo DS Browser don't work with the crack why ?
And I can use bspatch ?


----------



## dude1 (Nov 13, 2006)

is it just me or is this just a good first step in the right direction 
couldnt someone make an additional  patch so the patched one here can load from slot2 cards?
im not asking for it to happen although it would be nice 
but is it possible?
(i mean actually possible or impossible not impossible because no ones has done it yet because i remember when getting this to use m3 ram was "impossible")


----------



## corsegers (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(bunsy @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The RAM-pack contains 32 megabytes.
> ...




It's not nice to be a suck up


----------



## sylver78 (Nov 13, 2006)

This is a great hack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I planned to buy an acekard + supercard + opera, but now I won't buy opera


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 13, 2006)

Will this work in G6?
I have a G6 and a DS-X.


			
				nfo said:
			
		

> Also, we didn't bother with adding a G6 compatible patch for now since we don't have access to that hardware anyway.


F**k.


----------



## shinzo (Nov 13, 2006)

Nintendo DS Browser Cracked don't work with Supercard SD and bspatch don't work !!!

The tutorial is not very well I don't understand !


----------



## ugly_rose (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(shinzo @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> Â Nintendo DS Browser Cracked don't work with Supercard SD and bspatch don't work !!!
> 
> The tutorial is not very well I don't understand !



Ehrm, do you also have a slot-1 flashcart like DS-XTREME or DS-link?  Because you need one of those too.


----------



## shinzo (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(shinzo @ Nov 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Â Nintendo DS Browser Cracked don't work with Supercard SD and bspatch don't work !!!
> ...



I have Super Key + Supercard SD + SD card 1 Go.


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Nov 13, 2006)

surely its possible, the supercard rumble runs without gba ram, leaving the possibility for the browser to run in the ram


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 13, 2006)

You're missing the fact that the SC Rumble HAS NO RAM.


----------



## tavistd (Nov 13, 2006)

Why can't they continue hacking it to get it to run from the slot 2. We run all the other DS stuff from slot 2...


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(shinzo @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Nov 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shinzo @ Nov 13 2006 said:
> ...


A Super Key is a nopass/passthrough device, not a Slot 1 Flash Cartridge.


----------



## jespertje (Nov 13, 2006)

I think we just have to wait , I bet that the browser will be running from a slot 2 flashcard in a month.


----------



## ridgecity (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(jespertje @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> I think we just have to wait , I bet that the browser will be running from a slot 2 flashcard in a month.



hahaha. don't get your hopes up, my friend. and my hopes, and everyone else's hopes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :'(


----------



## noda (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(jespertje @ Nov 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we just have to wait , I bet that the browser will be running from a slot 2 flashcard in a month.
> ...



The RAM cart isn't as big as 32MB AFAK. It's just a matter of addressing, because Supercard only use 1MB of ram to run a game, so we just need to patch the crack to add an offset on the adressing of the RAM cart, so that there's enough ram for loading the browser.

So it IS definitly and i think not too difficult to do this, so...


----------



## littleho (Nov 13, 2006)

its times like these where it makes me sad that i have an ez4


----------



## dOoBiX (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool!! The Nintendo DS Browser works with DSLink + Supercard SD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note: Take SD card out of Supercard.


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(kobewan @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> The question was asked before but not answered, so I'll ask again : Does using this hack make the browser run any faster than the retail RAM pack? There was some hope that the retail browser ran so slow because of really crappy RAM, although I doubt that this will make it run any faster.


Interested in this as well, can the M3 utilize all 32Mb to browse? And is it any faster on a M3 than the original cart?


----------



## reluttr (Nov 14, 2006)

ok I have a question. Is there a way of doing this with ds-link and supercard mini sd? I try to do like mentoned before but the supercard boots everytime even when the mini sd is removed. and the ds-link cannot be accessed from the ds's menu. any idea's? Also I dont have a mk4 so I cant use that pass method. Is it possable to use the mk4 dump if I ran it from the supercard menu to run the ds-link? btw I am NOT asking for any roms or any files at all I just need some opinions.

thanks ahead


----------



## m2pt5 (Nov 14, 2006)

I suspect it works differently with the miniSD version, probably owing partly to the fact that the miniSD Supercard has battery-backed SRAM.


----------



## amagnier (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi,
does it work with a flashed DS, a G6 lite in slot GBA and an original Opera DS browser in DS slot ?


----------



## Icarus (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(amagnier @ Nov 14 2006 said:


> Hi,
> does it work with a flashed DS, a G6 lite in slot GBA and an original Opera DS browser in DS slot ?


No it wouldn't work. You need a Slot-1 flashcard to run the hacked opera rom. Opera can't do it by itself..


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Devil_Spawn @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> surely its possible, the supercard rumble runs without gba ram, leaving the possibility for the browser to run in the ram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ranx (Nov 14, 2006)

QUOTE(bullet007 @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > *M3 Hack version:*
> ...




Also, did somebody try the couple supercard CF with any slot 1 card ?
That'll be great if this oldie SC CF could be used instead of the official cartridge ram.


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 18, 2006)

Just cracked open my DS-X last night, first thing I wanted to test was this.

Anyways I patched the euro rom with the OPERA_M3.BDF file, slid it into the apps folder on the DS-X, plugged my original M3 SD into the GBA slot and fired it up. Rom booted and went to setup and went through... then gets a low memory error and no functions actually worked for anything. The NDS green light wasn't flashing to signify wireless communication either. No FlashMe is installed on the DS.

Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## qjopera (Nov 20, 2006)

will this hack work with the EZflash 4 deluxe in somekind of update???


----------



## bediii (Nov 20, 2006)

Yea I have an old EZFA (256mbit) cart that I bought for my GBA SP long time ago. Is this hack gonna work if I use it with DS-X in slot1 and EZFA in slot2?


----------



## cory1492 (Nov 20, 2006)

qjopera: nope, not unless they decide to adapt it to work
bediii: nope, you need a card/adapter with RAM (supercard or M3 are the ONLY ones currently supported by the hack).


----------



## bediii (Nov 20, 2006)

nice thanks for the quick answer.. I was all excited to get the browser working with my ds-x  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  hope some other crack will pop up soon!


----------



## qjopera (Nov 22, 2006)

how can I add support for the EZ4 lite deluxe??? I know the hack has to be modified to work with EZ4.


----------



## zalman (Dec 1, 2006)

So does anyone know if this works with the Ninjapass Evolution XTF or the Acekard yet?

Thanks.


----------



## qjopera (Dec 9, 2006)

has support been added for the ninjads to work with this hack using the M3 slot 2 solution for ram??????


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(qjopera @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> has support been added for the ninjads to work with this hack using the M3 slot 2 solution for ram??????



It's not the fact that this hack doesn't support the NinjaDS its the fact the rom doesn't even boot on the NinjaDS and has yet to be fixed by the NinjaDS team.


----------



## qjopera (Dec 17, 2006)

well you can buy the EZ5 to get opera working with EZ4 lite deluxe but this is the only way to make it work with ezflash but it only works with the EZ4 deluxe since it has more built-in ram but the hack won't work so wait for ez5.


----------



## takeshi10123 (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> *M3 Hack version:*
> 
> DS-Xtreme + M3 SD Standard = Works
> DS-Xtreme + M3 Lite = Works
> ...


Does it with Super Card DS (one = + SC Lite


----------



## Rayder (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm using it with an R4DS and a Supercard miniSD........working fine.


----------



## tsux (Mar 13, 2007)

Tried with R4 + Supercard miniSD. (same config as Rayder?)

Works fine.
Thanks, TRiFORCE.


----------



## kkokko (Mar 14, 2007)

Incase ppl want to get R4 slot 1 to get the browser to work i found a really awesome website that had free shipipng and no custom/duties taxes, came in 2 weeks for me

R4 30$
R4 + 1Gb Micro SD Kingston Japan Highspeed


----------



## ^SR^ (Apr 2, 2007)

any kind soul can give us a guide n instructions on how to do it? with a R4 and supercard... pls?

thanks in advance!


----------



## ^SR^ (Apr 2, 2007)

any kind soul can give us a guide n instructions on how to do it? with a R4 and supercard... pls?

thanks in advance! 


*pls delete the previous post. thanks*


----------



## galinha (Apr 25, 2007)

oPera....


hello : im new on this . how do i apply the patch on a m3 simply ? What is the rom to patch ?

Thnks a lot


----------



## houseonfire (May 24, 2007)

Anyone here know if it will work with the new CycloDS Slot 1 Device , along side the Supercard Lite?


----------



## Spikey (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(houseonfire @ May 23 2007 said:


> Anyone here know if it will work with the new CycloDS Slot 1 Device , along side the Supercard Lite?


as long as the rom runs, it works with ANY slot 1 cart with either the supercard (not rumble) or m3 (not pro) slot 2 carts if you have it patched for one of those... :/


----------



## houseonfire (May 28, 2007)

Alright, thanks.
I just wasn't sure if it would, being a new device and all.


----------



## mjclark (May 29, 2007)

Well I'm impressed but can't get it to work properly.Have r4ds and old standard M3 SD.It all boots fine but then I get the "internal communication error" message as well as a message saying there isn't enough memory to display pages.All my wi-fi settings are fine and others seem to have this working ,so wonder what the problem is...


----------



## Montero (May 29, 2007)

A nw version of the hack would be welcome - a version that supports the Ezflash 3-1 Expansion perhaps.


----------



## Rayder (May 29, 2007)

I'm hoping that when the (U) version comes out, someone will hack that to work on slot1 and 2 flash carts too, especially if it has any enhancements over the (E) and (J) versions.

If it doesn't have any further enhancements over the (E) and (J) versions, then I guess it wouldn't really matter though.


----------



## Destructobot (May 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Montero @ May 29 2007 said:


> A nw version of the hack would be welcome - a version that supports the Ezflash 3-1 Expansion perhaps.


If you have an R4/M3 Simply or a DSLink, you can just use the 3in1 Expansion Pack Tool to turn on the RAM expansion, you don't need a patch.

If you have a different slot 1 cart, or you just don't want to deal with the 3in1 Expansion Pack Tool you can use cory1492's 3 in 1 browser patch.


----------



## nolanvoid (Jun 21, 2007)

How Can I contact the fella who made the crack?  I'm hoping he can do something to let me use my F2A 512 mb flash card as a ram card... It seems like a simple enough hack on the surface..  both are the same kind of product (kinda)

it would be nice to give my old f2a a new lease on life ( as its kinda doing nothing  since i have the m3)


----------



## lollercoil (Sep 14, 2007)

Can someone ffs give a detail instruction on how to patch the rom.


----------



## lostandnotfound (Nov 16, 2007)

For all of you that say that this is pointless I'd like to disagree. When first purchasing the opera browser I didnt realize that there was a difference in lite and regular version... Opened it up and found out that the slot-2 cartridge was too small and wouldn't fit. Many months later I decided to purchase the Superkey and Supercard to enable linux on my DS. I'm glad I can use these files to fix the problem. BTW, I emailed Nintendo and they didn't do shit. They told me I had to rebuy it. Sometimes I am very disappointed in Nintendo... So slow in Console gaming...Oh well... I'll just have to "hack" the portables to my needs


----------



## TheStump (Nov 16, 2007)

^ are you blaming nintendo because YOU didn't read the box and know what you where buying?

yeah i went into EB the other day and bought a GBA SP, but i tried to put DS games in it and they wouldn't work, and get this, Nintendo refused to help!  The nerve of them sometime, AMIRITE!


----------



## lostandnotfound (Nov 16, 2007)

ok before you start flaming... the place I purchased the opera browser only had one type... there weren't two different types of browsers (ie: lite, regular). second of all, the ds regular and the ds light have different gba cartridge female slots. the original ds has the gba style slot while the lite has the half size cartridge slot.. for what reason? who knows... but the gba cartridges stick out on the lite and its absolutely repulsive.


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lostandnotfound @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> ok before you start flaming... the place I purchased the opera browser only had one type... there weren't two different types of browsers (ie: lite, regular). second of all, the ds regular and the ds light have different gba cartridge female slots. the original ds has the gba style slot while the lite has the half size cartridge slot.. for what reason? who knows... but the gba cartridges stick out on the lite and its absolutely repulsive.



So the DSL would be smaller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The cartridge slots are the same, it's just how far in they are(;is the difference)


----------



## master20 (Feb 1, 2008)

I put this on my M3 DS Real and started it up but it doesn't work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Please help!


----------



## anime4ever (Sep 1, 2008)

im sorry to revive this but is there a way to make it work (or it already work) on a :

M3 Simply+ezfkashV   ram expension/gba game/ rumble pack ??

Thanks


----------

